# Batteries



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i was wondering would it be better to have 2 12 volt batteries on my trailer or is one good enough?
my mom a owner of an SOB has told me that she heard that 2 6 volt batteries (in line) were better than 1 12volt.
if this is the case would that mean that i would be better off with 4 6 volt batteries?
i know that having 2 batteries on my boat works great,but we dont have as many electrical devices on board,and people we boat with who do have more appliances have more batteries.
thus is more better on a trailer or is it not worth the hassel?
thanks
gav & raquel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I personally like having the 2x6v batteries. As I tink I get more power from them over 2x12 volt batteries.

I can dry camp about 99% of the time and we go 3-4 days on out 2x6v batteries, with no addtiona charge then the one we left town with.

On trips >4 days, I bring my generator, but for the most part the genertor is there to charge my boat batteries...not the Ouback.

You need to determine how you camp to make this choice.

1) do you dry camp or camp with hookups most of the time?

2) If you do dry camp....are the trips longer then say 3-4 days?

3) do you have a generator for trips (dry) longer then 3-4 days?

Y-guy gave me the link below a long time ago...it has a lot of good information on selecting the proper battery for your camping style.
http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks oregon youve been a great help!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with Oregon Camper...

I have 2 TROJAN T-125 6V batteries,... I can dry camp for about 4 days with no problem... Unlike the batteries you are currently using -(even if you have two of them).. the Trojans are designed to be drained to virtually zero and then charged with virtually no problems...

Typical 12v car batteries become damaged if the charge drops below 88% -- (Trojans can drop to 12%) so using 12V car batteries as a long term power solution is damaging to the batteries..

plus the collective amperage on my (2) Trojan 6v is equal to about 6 of your 12V batteries ....

I also charge my Trojans during the day with solar power to help them extend their power at night...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh yea... have the Trojan batteries too...they are GREAT..


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I have 2 TROJAN T-125 6V batteries,... I can dry camp for about 4 days with no problem... Unlike the batteries you are currently using -(even if you have two of them).. the Trojans are designed to be drained to virtually zero and then charged with virtually no problems...
> 
> Typical 12v car batteries become damaged if the charge drops below 88% -- (Trojans can drop to 12%) so using 12V car batteries as a long term power solution is damaging to the batteries..


The batteries in his boat are very likely not "car batteries". They are probably the "hybrid", not quite true deep-cycle, but not standard starting batteries either. Could be separate batteries of different types for starting and accessories and an isolator for proper charging for all we know.

In any event, prankster there are long threads on this topic. One was just a few weeks ago. It comes down to largely personal preference and peace of mind. Some are just more comfortable with 12v batteries.

Theoretically, on paper at least, there isn't a lot of difference in the performance of good modern true deep-cycle 12v batteries and a 6v setup. If you're going to have a generator or solar it _really_ doesn't matter much. The 6v solutions like the Trojans have been around for a long time and have been proven over and over. I've been very happy with my 12v deep cycles from Walmart, at a cost of way less than those 6v Trojans.

Remember: "To the extent two options are equally attractive, it can't possibly matter which one you choose."


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I have 2 TROJAN T-125 6V batteries,... I can dry camp for about 4 days with no problem... Unlike the batteries you are currently using -(even if you have two of them).. the Trojans are designed to be drained to virtually zero and then charged with virtually no problems...
> 
> Typical 12v car batteries become damaged if the charge drops below 88% -- (Trojans can drop to 12%) so using 12V car batteries as a long term power solution is damaging to the batteries..


The batteries in his boat are very likely not "car batteries". They are probably the "hybrid", not quite true deep-cycle, but not standard starting batteries either. Could be separate batteries of different types for starting and accessories and an isolator for proper charging for all we know.

In any event, prankster there are long threads on this topic. One was just a few weeks ago. It comes down to largely personal preference and peace of mind. Some are just more comfortable with 12v batteries.

Theoretically, on paper at least, there isn't a lot of difference in the performance of good modern true deep-cycle 12v batteries and a 6v setup. If you're going to have a generator or solar it _really_ doesn't matter much. The 6v solutions like the Trojans have been around for a long time and have been proven over and over. I've been very happy with my 12v deep cycles from Walmart, at a cost of way less than those 6v Trojans.

Remember: "To the extent two options are equally attractive, it can't possibly matter which one you choose."
[/quote]

I don't want to get into a "which is better" ... but with the two 6V TROJANS that I have i can drop them down to 10% with NO damge while I cannot find that claim with any 12V battery and I get almost 1000 minutes of running 25 amps ... which translates to 40 straight hours of running my furnace ... on two 6v batteries...

TROJAN 125


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

well ive got alot of great info,and i think what i am going to do is add a second 12 volt deep cycle battery and an isolator switch like on my boat. 2 batteries better than one, and instead of buying new 6 volt batteries.
when both 12 volts are shot. i may go to the 6 volts depending on the price of those style batteries!!
thanks folks


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I have read a lot of postings saying that batteries need to be both new at the same time -- or else the older battery drags the new one down. Maybe someone else who is better acquainted with the subject will chime in.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Tonapah is quite correct. I found this out myself when I failed to replace both of the 12volt deep cycle batteries in my shop trailer. The older one drew down the newer one and I couldn't get any decent capacity. In 6 months I had to replace both... and I made the mistake of going with two 12volts again. As soon as they go belly up, I will pay the extra few dollars and convert it to two 6volts.... just like in my 28KRS.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Tonopah said:


> I have read a lot of postings saying that batteries need to be both new at the same time -- or else the older battery drags the new one down. Maybe someone else who is better acquainted with the subject will chime in.


If he is really going to use an _isolator_ then that doesn't apply, as it is specifically for charging batteries with unequal charging needs for whatever reason.

Prankster, if you really just meant a _switch_ then that's a different story.

Ghosty, no wet cell manufacturer, including Trojan, makes the claim that a 90% discharge won't harm them. 
Trojan discharge instructions
Discharging

Discharging batteries is entirely a function of your particular application. However, below is list of helpful items:

1. Shallow discharges will result in a longer battery life.

2. 50% (or less) discharges are recommended.

3. 80% discharge is the maximum safe discharge.

4. *Do not fully discharge flooded batteries (80% or more). This will damage (or kill) the battery*.

5. Many experts recommend operating batteries only between the 50% to 85% of full charge range. A periodic equalization charge is a must when using this practice.

I have no problem with people preferring the Trojan 6v setup. As I've said numerous time, it works well and is tried and proven. However, it seems a lot of the preferences for both options are based on myths.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> well ive got alot of great info,and i think what i am going to do is add a second 12 volt deep cycle battery and an isolator switch like on my boat. 2 batteries better than one, and instead of buying new 6 volt batteries.
> when both 12 volts are shot. i may go to the 6 volts depending on the price of those style batteries!!
> thanks folks


Probably a good way to go for now. Just remember the new battery will suffer from the older battery.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

These battery discussions are almost as much fun as the ones abotu 1/2 ton trucks!!!









I've run the twin 12V and the twin 6V. I personally am happy with my 6V setup, but both work much better than 1 12V.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

im gonna go with the same setup as on my boat it works great and i always have 1 good battery(to fire the engine after a day of blasting the tunes on the water!!!).also the battery that came with our trailer when we bought it this year was brand new.previous owner wanted to make sure we were happy!! so i hope 1 winter doesnt make that battery to old as i will buy a new deep cycle come spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> im gonna go with the same setup as on my boat it works great and i always have 1 good battery(to fire the engine after a day of blasting the tunes on the water!!!).also the battery that came with our trailer when we bought it this year was brand new.previous owner wanted to make sure we were happy!! so i hope 1 winter doesnt make that battery to old as i will buy a new deep cycle come spring.


You'll be fine....now that this is behind you, what is the next mod?


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

the wife just bought me the lcd mount and now i have to install the tv,not sure though,i thought camping was suppose to get you away from this kinda stuff (tv/media etc)but seems everyone has one.good on a rainy day i guess .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> the wife just bought me the lcd mount and now i have to install the tv,not sure though,i thought camping was suppose to get you away from this kinda stuff (tv/media etc)but seems everyone has one.good on a rainy day i guess .


We don't...and we won't!

Camping is different for everyone...for us it is getting away from everything and enjoying family time. If it rains, we play games around the table or read books. The TV is an item the kids have at home...not camping.


----------

